# Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen



## Sandbank (1. Juli 2015)

...so lautet mein Plan für den Urlaub in den letzten 2 Juliwochen 2015  am Salzhaff. Jedenfalls irgendwas, was in der Pfanne zu etwas sehr Leckerem umgewandelt werden kann. Selbstgefangen.
Helfer: Sohn 7 J.  kann Pose werfen und Kleinfische drillen, alles unter Aufsicht, klar. Sehr motiviert, aber bei Nichtfang unmotiviert...naja ihr kennt das ja.

Unsere Vorraussetzungen sind denkbar schlecht. 
Also gut, so ist es ja nicht, Fischereischein vorhanden und Ostseeangelerlaubnis im Gewässerverbund für 30.- Euro/Jahr habe ich mir besorgt.

6 Ruten nebst Rollen vorhanden, allerdings Süsswasser. Bunt gemischt:

Eine Feederrute 360 cm 150 g WG mit passender Rolle. Derzeit passende 25er mono
Stipprute mit Rolle kommt nicht in Betracht.
360 cm Teleskop 150g WG mit Shimano Freilauf, als Lieblingsrute schon ehr. Derzeit passende 35 Mono Karpfen
360 cm Teleskop 120 g WG. Freilauf mit 35er gepflochtener Schur. Karpfen plus X.
Sportex Waller 330cm glaub ich, 300 g WG mit Penn Spinfisher10000 70er Geflochtener.
300 cm Tele Megaforce Daiwa 150g WG mit Exage 4000. Gepflochtener 0,12 oder 25 mono.

In irgendeiner Art- und Weise muss ich mehr als einen Kompromiss eingehen.
Leider sind meine finanziellen Mittel auf einen einzigen Rutenneukauf nebst Rolle beschränkt. Und das auch nur, wenn sie im Süsswasser einem anderen Zweck auch dienlich sein könnte.

Die nötigen Vorfächer nebst Beratung, auch Köderkauf, würd ich dann schon noch in Rerik oder Wismar machen und auch kaufen. Also in den Angelfachgeschäften vor Ort.

Was soll ich sinnvollerweise mitnehmen, was Daheim lassen, was zukaufen?



Danke!


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Hey Sandbank ,

Im Haff wird das wohl nix werden .
Was noch evtl. gehen könnte wäre Teufelsschlucht oder Meschendorf.
Aber schau doch mal bei PLZ 1 und gehe auf Salzhaff oder Anglerkurve Wismar ,Klűtz ,Poel .
Ich selber hab ne Hűtte dierekt am Haff und sehe da keine großen Chancen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kay63 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Eine landschaftlich schöne Ecke habt Ihr Euch rausgesucht. Bis auf das Blinkern von Hornhechten und ggf. Mefo ist das Salzhaff beim Uferangeln eher ungeeignet, es ist einfach zu flach. Mit Boot sind Plattfisch und Aal gut zu erreichen. Probiert es lieber in der Ostsee. In Kühlungsborn kannst Du Dir ein Boot ausleihen und Dein Junge kann mit Wattwurm den Platten nachstellen. Da hast Du gute Chancen was zu fangen.

Grüße aus dem Nachbardorf
Kay


----------



## Sandbank (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Dank an euch beide!
Mefo und Hornhecht ist vorbei, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe. In der Zeit(Hochsommer) ist grad Saison für gar nix.#t
Mir liegt eine Tiefenkarte vom Salzhaff vor. Demnach gibt es eine tiefe Stelle südlich Wustrow/Kap Kirchmesse. Da auch nix zu fangen?
Vom Ufer aus ist im Salzhaff essig, soweit klar. Aber auf Poel oder Bereich Rerik?

Was istn mit der Seebrücke in Rerik? Angeln die da und wie bekommt man einen Fisch die ~12 Meter hoch?

Vor der offenen See habe ich etwas Respekt, das verursacht mir(Flachlandtiroler) Stress. Aber einen Tag tät ich mir schon ein Boot leihen, je nach Seegang...

Leider ist meine Frage, nach dem Equipment etwas untergegangen. Was soll ich denn nun mitnehmen von dem Süsswasserzeug?

Hat wer nen Link/Buchtipp zum Schnelleinstieg Bootsangeln auf der Ostsee und Brandungsangeln?

Sorry für die vielen blöden Fragen, warscheinlich habe ich etwas spät angefangen, mich zu informieren.


----------



## steffen1 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Die "Angelführer" von der Rapsbande, dort wirst du fündig. Hab ich auch ein paar,immer gekauft wenn ich in ein neues Revier bin.
vG


----------



## Kay63 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Hallo Sandbank,
du bist ja ein Nachtschwärmer. Zum Thema Salzhaff und auch Ostsee findest du hier http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/ viele Infos. Soviel ich weiß, ist Rosi auch hier im Board.

Zum Thema Salzhaff. Die tiefe Stelle ist zu weit, um sie von Land aus zu beangeln. In der Nacht kannst du im Salzhaff Aal fangen, aber da solltest du vorher einen Ortskundigen fragen.

Die Seebrücke ist auch etwas für die Nacht. Es gibt dort Angelzeiten, die man einhalten muss. In der Regel ist die Brücke gut von Anglern besucht. Schau es die vorher mal an, bevor du mit deinem Jungen dorthin gehst und überlege, ob das was für ihn ist.

Auch wenn Sommer ist, kommen die Fische in der Nacht unter Land. In der Regel sind das Plattfische, aber auch Dorsche sind mit Glück möglich. Ich denke vor 22.00 Uhr wird nicht viel gehen. Wenn du mit deinen Feederruten 80 m werfen kannst, solltest du es versuchen. Probier die Rinnen zu treffen. Am besten du schaust vom Steilufer in Rerik mal auf die See, dann siehst du die Struktur recht gut.

Zum Bootsangeln sind die langen Ruten eher ungeeignet. Ich angle seeeehr leicht mit Ruten von 40g Wurfgewicht und es macht riesen Spaß. Der Dorsch steht im Sommer tiefer. Wenn du bei 10m angelst, wirst du kaum Glück haben. Plattfisch fängst du dort gut. Wenn du ein Boot ausleihst, solltest du Erfahrung damit haben, zumal wenn du mit deinem Sprössling raus willst. Zumindest sollte die Wetterlage es unbedingt zulassen. 
Boote gibt es hier: http://www.bootsverleih-ostsee.de/

Selbst gehe ich immer gern mal in der Dämmerung blinkern. Ist natürlich für den Sohnemann nichts, aber wenn er schläft, solltest du es probieren. Empfehle dir dunkle Farben, ggf. mit Rot. Ich angle gern den Gno von Falkfisch.

Petri
Kay


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Moin Sandbank,

ich/wir sind mit unserer Tochter ( dann gerade 8 ) leider erst Anf. August in der Region. Schade, sonst hätte man mal ein Boardie - Vater-Kind Angeln vereinbaren können. 
Insofern finde ich diese Thematik hier auch gerade sehr aktuell.
Wir waren Mitte Mai schon ein paar Tage in der Region und ich hatte mal auf den Seebrücken 'Auge gemacht'.
Ich meine, daß ab 15.05. ex Seebrücke in Rerik das Angeln ab 17.00 Uhr erlaubt ist, in Kühlungsborn z.B. aber erst ab 21.00 Uhr. 
Das was ich im Mai an Fängen ex Rerik gesehen hatte ( Hornis und untermassige Platte ), lässt sich natürlich nicht auf Juli / August übertragen. 
Wenn Du bzgl. Deiner Frage der Landung ganz sicher gehen willst, besorg Dir einen Spundwandkescher. 
Ich würde aber mal schätzen, daß dort nichts an den Faden geht, was Du mit Deiner Ausrüstung nicht auch 'freihändig' auf die Brücke bekommen würdest.
Falls doch 'Moby Dick' anbeisst, müsstest Du ihn sonst notfalls die Brücke entlang drillen und dann stranden.


----------



## Sandbank (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Ja, Nachtschwärmer. Wegen Spätdienst halt.

Supi#6 Irgendwie nehm ich grad "feeling" auf, wie es funktionieren kann.
Die beiden Ruten mit der geflochtenen Schnur, bleiben daheim. Eine nicht erwähnte, geht mit. Die meines Sohnes (2,10m leichte, preiswerte Rolle) für's Boot.
Dann in einen Angelladen rein, Zukauf was benötigt und Buch für Urlaubslektüre auch. Bissl die Einheimischen ausfragen, wer ne Angel in der Hand hat, ist verdächtig:q und weiss mehr, als ich.
HeinBlöd, häng dich hier halt gleich dran. Dort hab ich auch Internet, eventuell kommen Bildchen.

2 Stellen wurden genannt, Meschendorf hab ich gefunden(dort scheint Siehe https://graphhopper.com/maps/ die tiefen Stellen nah am Steilufer ein Tipp zu sein). Teufelsschlucht habe ich nicht gefunden, wo soll das sein?
Edit: Zur Klarstellung; wir machen da keinen reinen Angelurlaub. Im Vordergrund steht das Ausspannen. Das kann man auch anders erreichen. Wenn Angeln dazu beiträgt, gern.


----------



## Kay63 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Frag unbedingt in Rerik im Wattwurm (Angelladen) nach. Wenn du nach Meschendorf willst, findest du von Rerik kommend an der 1. (und einzigen) Kreuzung links Bernds Bootsverleih. Bernd weiß so ziemlich alles, wenns ums Angeln geht. Ein toller Typ, wenn du ihn siehst und mit ihm redest, weist du was ich meine. Er hilft die mit Sicherheit weiter.


----------



## Sandbank (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Danke für alle Tipps bis hier her! In Rosis Seite steht ja mehr, als ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Dann noch ein Buch dazu, und was selbst tun wär auch noch ganz nett.
Bis in den Urlaub hinein zu den ersten 2-3 Versuchen kann ich alles "selbst stricken". In so fern habt ihr mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Sandbank (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Es ist fast so weit. Wetter passt, für unsere Wünsche.

Grad habe ich ein wunderschönes Luftbild gefunden.#6 
http://www.fcrostock.de/?page_id=107#jp-carousel-203


Wo ist da jetzt nun die Platte? 

Ein Kanu steht uns kostenfrei zur Verfügung. Welche gelben Tonnen, von denen schon mehrfach in Beiträgen berichtet wurde, als letzte Auswahlmöglichkeit zum Fang? Wo sind die?

Wegen Brandungsangeln bleibt es, wie besprochen. In dem Luftbild ist auch Meschendorf mit Phantasie zu sehen.|bigeyes

Die Sandbank grüßt!


----------



## Kay63 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Viel Spaß! Ich kenne eine gelbe Untiefentonne vor der Halbinsel in Boiensdorf.
Wenn Du aufs Bild schaust und die Halbinsel in der Mitte rechts siehst, etwa ein Finger breit  in Richtung NW.
Pass auf den Wind auf mit Deiner Schaluppe, Leipzig braucht seine  Einwohner! Wenn Du wiederkommst bin ich weg, weiter im Norden. Schreib mal wie es gewesen ist.

Petri Kay


----------



## Sandbank (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Ok danke.
Die Nußschale kommt nur bei sicherem Wetter zum Einsatz oder gar nicht, wenn mir das Ding zu klein ist.


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Moin Sandbank, wo bist du denn genau untergebracht? 

Seebrücke ist höchstens 3m hoch, keine 12m. Ich hab noch nie einen Spundwandkescher benötigt. Einfach mit Schwung über das Geländer heben. Solche Riesen sind nicht zu erwarten. Hast du ne Aalrute? Die wäre handlicher, aber deine Ruten gehen auch. 

In Rerik gibt es gut Plattfisch. Paternoster kannst du dir selbst bauen, die Gekauften haben meistens zu lange Mundschnüre und du kannst alle Überstände an den Knoten noch mal abschneiden. Glöckchen laß zu Hause und Krallenblei brauchst du auch nicht. Zur Bißerkennung ist ein Knicklicht an der Rutenspitze sinnvoll (du kannst dir eine Halterung selbst herstellen aus Schlauch oder mit Tape) Das Blei (80g bei ruhiger See, -150g bei mehr Wind) muß rollen und Fische anlocken.  

Naja und wenn du mit Sohnemann los ziehst, dann kann er mit einem Kinderkescher lütte Plattfische, Seenadeln, Stichlinge oder diese komischen Grundeln im Salzhaff fangen. Einfach reinlaufen, stehen bleiben und den Grund beobachten. Die Lütten kommen bis an die Füße und wollen darunter|supergri


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Die gelbe Tonne kennzeichnet ein Gefahrengebiet und soll nördlich umfahren werden. Das steht auch drauf. Zwischen dem Boiensdorfer Werder und dieser Tonne ist es zu flach für größere Boote und es liegen große Steine unter Wasser. Nördlich von der Tonne ist das große Tief, es geht bis auf 9m runter. An den Hängen liegen oft Flundern. Aber angeln ist streßig, weil das Gebiet Fahrrinne ist. Da kommen dauernd Boote durch, das gibt Wellen, Krach und vielleicht liegst du auch im Weg. 

Aale gibt es in der Gegend auch, hinter der Tonne bei 3m im Kraut. Aber da mußt du dich nachts hin legen und das ist nichts für Sohnemann.

Ich bin mal drüber geflogen. 1 ist Boiensdorf, 2 ist Kieler Ort, 3 ist Poel, 4 Wustrow. Ungefähr an dem Punkt ist die gelbe Tonne.


----------



## Sandbank (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Ach da ist diese gelbe Tonne. Diese tiefe Stelle hatte ich ja gemeint.
Eventuell ist früh morgens oder spät abends nicht so viel Verkehr(und Wind)...
Das mit dem Keschern wird Sohnemann aber freuen, er ist da sowieso grad auf solchem "Tripp".
Wir wohnen dort:      http://www.fcrostock.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Boiensdorfer-Werder.jpg
am rechten Bildrand am Wasser ist ne kleine Siedlung.

Ruten sind's jetzt genug. Hab auch ne neue Brandungsrute nebst Rolle und ne Kiste voller Kram.

Danke Rosi!

Achso, es geht los! Abfahrt in 2h:m


----------



## Sandbank (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Huhu;

Also die Aktion Salzhaff ist ad acta, nachdem uns der etwas aufkommende Wind zurückzu abgetrieben hat. Kanu ungeeignet.
(War 50 m vor Ufer, also kein Problem)

Das Brandungsangeln macht mir Spass!

Erster Tag mit Feeder@80 g WG und neuer Brandungsrute 420 cm nebst Shimano  Beastmaster7000: ein zu kleiner Dorsch
(Kurzangeln abends)

Heute besser: Feederrute als zu schwabbelig weggetan, die 360 cm Tele genommen. Die bekomm ich mit 120 g Blei weiter raus.
Und wieder die neue Brandungsrute, auf 150 g WG erhöht.
Diesmal Wattwurm gemischt mit Tauwurm/Mistwurm angeboten.

1x zu kleine Scholle, 1x knapp unter Maß Dorsch, 1x Aal knapp 70 cm, 2x Plötze(!) 24/31 cm. Hat Spass gemacht, dem Kind auch. Auch wieder nur ~4 h reine Angelzeit.

Achso, war zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf, wie Tippgeber empfohlen haben.

#6

Edit: Meine Technik ist allerdings noch dürftig. Hab an einer frei  Schnautze gewählten Stelle aufgebaut, und alles so weit rausgepflastert,  wie es ging. Krautgang nach dem Sturm war auch stark und nervte. Von  wegen Rinne treffen usw. war nicht.


----------



## Kay63 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Hi,

na das sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus für die Jahreszeit, Petri zu den Fängen!  Ich denke, du machst das Beste aus den momentanen Bedingungen!
Viel Spaß noch weiterhin!


----------



## Rosi (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Oha, 70cm Aal, fettes Petri, die sind selten geworden. Die Plötze gehören da nicht hin, doch man hört öfter von solchen Fängen, auch von der Reriker Seebrücke aus. Und da ist nicht mal ein Süßwasserzulauf. In Kübo kommen sie aus dem Fulgenbach, jedoch ist das einige Km weiter weg. 

Die erste Rinne triffst du garantiert, die ist nur 5m weg vom Ufer. 2. Rinne wird schwieriger. Was besseres als Brandungsangeln gibt es kaum (angelmäßig) um einen entspannten Tag mit Kind/Familie am Meer zu verbringen. Manche Urlauber haben den Grill gleich dabei.


----------



## Sandbank (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Danke!

Die Bedingungen sind leider nicht so toll. Bei dem shit Wetter wird nix. Maximal Freitag noch ein letztes und drittes Mal "auf Pirsch"...

Ja, irgendwie ist das Gleichgewicht auch schon defekt, selbst in der Ostsee. Grundeln sind in der Wismarbucht(bei Ausflug mit Fischer gesehen). Plötzen/Rotaugen sind zwar salzwassertollerant bis glaub 0,8%, werden aber nirgens wirklich als Ostseefisch geführt.

Noch ne kleine Frage; wie tief muss ich Wattwürmer pümpeln? Hier im Salzhaff sind die typischen Haufen recht dicht. Habe aber keinen rausbekommen. Nur 3 kleine Seeringelwürmer.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Weißfische in der Ostsee ist wohl nicht ungewöhnlich. Von Einheimischen auf dem Darß habe ich zudem gehört, dass die Plötzen aus der Ostsee top schmecken. Angeblich kein Vergleich zu den muffigen Kollegen aus Fluss und Teich... Kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Ist ja ne ganz andere Wasserqualität als im eigentlichen Lebensraum...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Sandbank (2. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Japp, die beiden Plötzen waren sehr kräftig/breitrückig und haben lecker geschmeckt.

Am vergangenen Freitag waren wir zum letzten Mal mittig zwischen Meschendorf und M. Campingplatz angeln. 2-3h mit kräftiger Brandung ~1m und viel Kraut. In der Nacht dann weniger Brandung und noch mehr Kraut.
(40m weiter lag übrigens ein toter Schweinswal. )
Nach 1h gesellten sich noch 2 Brandungsanger/-innen zu uns.

Um es kurz zu machen: wir hatten 3 Plattfische (zu klein, 1x 27cm, 1x 32 cm) 
und nebenan 1x zu kleiner Dorsch

Fazit:  3x angeln, 3x was gefangen-kann man nicht meckern
Jede der 3 Stellen war irgendwie aber anders. Wenn man sich da besser auskennen würde und im Frühjahr oder Herbst mal hingehen würde.....

Wattwürmer werden überschätzt. Die große Scholle biss auf Tauwurm. Scheint Sinn zu machen, unten am Paternoster mit Tauwurm oder was auch immer zu beködern. Es hält einfach länger, als die schwabbeligen Wattwürmer und wird nicht so von den Krabben weggeknabbert.

Meine Montagen waren übrigens einfach. Unauffällige Fertigpaternoster(weniger ist mehr), 35er gelbliche monofile Brandungsschnur. Karabiner mit Wirbel dazwischen und 100-130g Blei unten dran. Bei viel Brandung hatte ich Krallenblei benutzt.

Das Bild ist nicht so toll, am Wasser hatten wir keine Knipse mit....


----------



## Keyless (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Finde ich Prima, dass Du, der ja sehr viel Ahnung in der Brandung hast, den Wattwurm als Überbewertet hältst.
 Weiter so.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Sandbank (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*



Keyless schrieb:


> Finde ich Prima, dass Du, der ja sehr viel Ahnung in der Brandung hast, den Wattwurm als Überbewertet hältst.
> Weiter so.
> Gruss Ulf



Hallo;

Na, dann mal los; was nimmst du?


----------



## Rosi (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Naja, ich hab mal einen Dorsch mit Bierschinken gefangen. Deswegen würde ich diesen Köder nicht unbedingt empfehlen, es war ein Versuch. Wenn die Fische in Beißlaune sind, dann nehmen die auch "ungewöhnliche" Köder. Tauwürmer finden sie nicht in der Ostsee, doch den Aalen und Warnowflundern sind Tauwürmer als Nahrung bekannt. Wer Aale fangen will, nimmt in der Ostsee oft Tauwurm. Einfach weil Tauwürmer fester sind und dadurch länger am Haken halten. Sie werden jedoch ebenfalls gern von Krabben gefressen.

Wattis leben in etwa 15-25 cm Tiefe. Sie sind im Salzhaff weder rot noch schwarz, so wie die Gekauften. Sie sehen grünlich aus, sind klein und fest. Weil sie Sand im Bauch haben. Die Gekauften Wattis haben lange nichts gefressen und sind voller Wasser.


----------



## Sandbank (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Japp, danke für die Aufklärung.

Eventuell habe ich mich auch missverständlich ausgedrückt. Neuer Versuch: Wenn man als Urlaubsangler frisch anreist und keine Wattwürmer hat, ist das noch lange kein KO Kriterium, nicht angeln gehen zu können. Einfach günstige Tauwürmer/Mistwürmer von zu Haus mitbringen. Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Ideen (Bierschinken ) usw. 

Wollte nur drauf hinweisen. Da ich selbst den Fehler machte und vorhandene Tau-/Mistwürmer zu Haus freilies oder verangelte, da mir nicht bekannt war, dass ich sie hätte an der Ostsee verwenden können.

Und weils grad passt: Die Lagerung von Wattwürmern, die lange nix bekamen, in Zeitungspapier ist ja wohl nur für 24 h ok. Darüber hinaus und mit Strandaufentalt sind sie mir vergammelt.
Wie wird es denn richtig gemacht mit sagen wir mal 50 Stück für 3-5 Tage, teils ohne Kühlung am Strand? Meine Nachbarangler am vergangenen Freitag hatten ihre Watties in nem Eimer. Irgendwo stand auch mal was von Nährlösung für Wattwürmer, allerdings nur, dass es sowas gibt, aber nicht -wie-. 
Kann mal wer so nem doofen Urlaubsangler, wie mich, der aber sicher noch mal wiederkommt,das Geheimnis lüften? Ulf du?


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Wo Ihr gerade beim Thema Köder seid....
 Bekommt man in den Angelläden in der Umgebung auch Watties ?
 Vorbestellung ?

 Danke !


----------



## Sandbank (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Ja.
In Wismar am/im Real ohne Vorbestellung. Der Real ist ausserhalb im Industriegebiet, das Navi wird es finden. (obwohl Vorbestellen immer sicherer ist)

Oder in Rerik im Wattwurm mit tel. Vorbestellung. Klappt aber nach Anruf auch super. Adressen stehen im Internet.


----------



## Sandbank (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Achso, HeinBlöd; Du warst ja der, der bald darauf in die Ecke hinfährt.

Wie geschrieben, ist klar.
Die Seebrücke in Rerik ist gut besucht, ab 21 Uhr angeln erlaubt. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, mein Ding wird dieses Gedränge mit dusseligen Besuchern nie werden. 
Da reichen mir schon die ehr selteneren Besucher am Strand/Brandungsangeln aus. Fragen gibt's, die gibts nicht...

Wismarer Bucht, Poel, Salzhaff hab ich gar nicht erst probiert. Fahr nach Rerik bis Kägsdorf abends bis 0 Uhr oder länger, wenns läuft. In Meschendorf gibt es einen kostenfreien Parkplatz, 3x abend immer leer. Weg zum Wasser ~300 m. Dann dort am Wasser links oder rechts. Guck einfach.
Rerik und Kägsdorf haben die was an der Waffel oder nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun: 
In Rerik Parkplatz an der Teufelsschlucht pro Stunde 1 Euro, Tagesticket 5 Euro. Im Dorf Rerik ist es billiger, warum auch immer.

In Kägsdorf das selbe. Der Parkplatz an der Ostsee ist bis 22 Uhr persönlich besetzt, kostet 3 Euro Tagesticket. Danach herrscht Parkverbot im gesamten Gebiet. Also auch auf der 1,5 km langen Zufahrtsstrasse(ganztags). Erlaufen tut das kein Angler und nach 22 Uhr wird es ja erst interessant. Unmögliche Beschilderung, Forenmitglied Rosi wies schon 2010 auf diesen Irrsinn auf ihrer Seite hin.

Wer jetzt liest und denkt, da stünden abends die Angler dicht an dicht, irrt. Auf der Seebrücke Rerik stapeln sich abends die Experten( die hatten bei meinen 2 Inspektionen kaum was im Eimer) und auch viele Urlaubsangler. Am Strand sind sehr wenig Brandungsangler mit entsprechend Equipment. Etwas mehr Spinnangler kommen vorbei und glauben an Wunder....
Also insgesamt ruhig, ausser Seebrücken. Guck mal nach Kutterangelfahrten, habe ich nicht gemacht und mich auch nicht informiert.


----------



## Keyless (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Ist vielleicht etwas "böser" rübergekommen als gedacht.
 Also sorry dafür. Wattwürmer sind ohne Kühlung meist nur einen Tag haltbar. In feuchtem Zeitungspapier lagern, nicht im Wasser, dadurch werden sie nur noch stärker ausgelaugt und matschig. Im Kühlschrank und in Zeitung sage ich mal so 3bis max 4Tage, wenn sie riechen wars zu lange.
 Die sind ja auch nicht gerade preiswert.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Moin Sandbank,

danke für die detaillierten Tipps #6
Jau, ich muß da die nächsten 2 Wochen auch hin.......
Mit der Seebrücke Rerik bin ich etwas indifferent.
Im Mai war dort ein Schild, daß ab dem 15.05. Angeln ab 17.00 Uhr erlaubt ist. Im I-Net habe ich, wie jetzt bei Dir, 21.00 Uhr gelesen.
Ist wohl etwas spät, um dann mit Töchterchen ( 8 Jahre ) anzufangen, mit dem Angeln #t
Na ja, mal schauen, was möglich ist oder was nicht.

Dümmliche Kommentare von Spaziergängern kenne ich ( leider ) zur Genüge....
Sitze häufiger an Alster + Elbe, zur Hauptspaziergängerzeit ..... |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Auf eine gewisse Art, wird man da abgehärtet..... :g :m

Egal... shit happens.
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

Danke auf jeden Fall nochmals, für die Zusammenfassung . #6


----------



## Rosi (3. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*



Sandbank schrieb:


> Wie wird es denn richtig gemacht mit sagen wir mal 50 Stück für 3-5 Tage, teils ohne Kühlung am Strand?



Ob es richtig ist weiß ich nicht, jedoch funktioniert die Konservierung bei mir so; ich lege sie in Salz ein. Manche frieren die überzähligen Würmer ein, man kann sie auch salzen und dann einfrieren, man kann dem Salz Aroma zu fügen...
Blos ohne Kühlung ist immer doof. Ob Salzis oder Lebendige, Wattis brauchen es kühl, sonst werden sie schlapp.
Nährlösung hab ich noch nie probiert, Wattis filtern ihre Nahrung aus dem Schlick, oder Sand. Daher sind sie voller Sand oder Schlick, wenn sie gefangen werden. Durch Lagerung, auch wenn es in Nährlösung ist, verlieren sie den Schlick und werden innen wässrig.


----------



## Kay63 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

Hallo Sandbank,

bin gerade wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und habe gerade Deine Erlebnisse gelesen. Petri Heil, kann man da nur sagen, ich denke für den Anfang im Sommer hast Du das Beste draus gemacht. Der Tipp mit dem Salzwurm von Rosi ist wohl die beste Möglichkeit der Konservierung. Fürs lange WE im Herbst wechsle ich täglich die Zeitung und lege die WW in trockenes Zeitungspapier.

HeinBlöd Du "musstest" ja auch nach Rerik.
Hast Du ein paar schöne Tage verbracht?

Petri Kay


----------



## Sandbank (18. August 2015)

*AW: Im Salzhaff oder Umgebung einen Plattfisch fangen*

@Kay63: Ja, also die Erinnerung bleibt. Und die ist nicht die Schlechteste. Eigentlich ist's so gut gewesen, dass ich schon im Oktober guck, dass ich nochmal hinkomme. Da soll ja erst richtig Saison sein.

Mit ner 2. gescheiten Rute/Rolle und näher dran. Also 2 Rute kaufen und dann in Rerik/Meschendorf einmieten.

Mal sehen, ob es sich eintakten lässt und das Wetter dann mitspielt. 

Eventuell klappt mein "Ködermanagement" dann auch besser. 
Mir fehlt generell am Wasser(auch Süsswasser) eine geeignete gekühlte Aufbewahrungsbox für Würmer und Maden aller Art.
Was ich jetzt nehme, hält bloss immer 3-4 h, bei Hitze gar nicht richtig.


----------

